# At&t (t)



## Anonymous (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just wondering what everyone thinks of AT&T as an investment. It has a nice yield of just under 6% and a P/E of under 15. 

The stock is currently trading at 29.32, I got in just under a year ago at 28.82. 

While I do like the dividend yield, I am thinking of getting out due to all the uncertainty around the T-Mobile acquisition. If the deal falls through, AT&T will have to pay a $4 billion break up fee. AT&T is huge, but this would probably have a noticeable effect on that share price. 

What do you think, should I take my slight profit and run, or stick it out and hope it bounces back to where it was trading in the summer (~$31/sh)

I might be looking to buy a home within the next year or two so I'm slowly divesting my equities.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

I would sell T and buy T.

Telus of course. Or Canadian telecoms in general, and by that I mean only Telus or BCE. They've done better than AT&T and Verizon, and the latter may have less efficient dividend tax depending on where you hold them.

Good article on investing in Canadian telecoms:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...e-stocks-beating-s-p-tsx-most-since-1999.html


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

Argonaut said:


> I would sell T and buy T.
> 
> Telus of course. Or Canadian telecoms in general, and by that I mean only Telus or BCE. They've done better than AT&T and Verizon, and the latter may have less efficient dividend tax depending on where you hold them.
> 
> ...


I am with you there - BCE has been an excellent holding this year. When everything else went down, BCE has held up nicely. And paid 5% at the same time!


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 21, 2011)

Good points. I might shift it over to a canadian telecom. 

Here's an interesting article on the Telus vs Bell debate by The Dividend Guy:

http://www.thedividendguyblog.com/bce-vs-telus/


----------



## Lephturn (Aug 31, 2009)

Anonymous said:


> Good points. I might shift it over to a canadian telecom.
> 
> Here's an interesting article on the Telus vs Bell debate by The Dividend Guy:
> 
> http://www.thedividendguyblog.com/bce-vs-telus/


Thanks! Great article. I hold both currently, but that is an interesting comparison.

As long as the price and yield stay up I won't dump BCE. I'm in more danger of losing it on covered call sales than I am anything else so far.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Own BCE unregistered and T:US (AT&T) in RRSP. Gotta love the AT&T yield over 5%.

I would like to own T (Telus) but it is too pricy right now. Trading close to 5-year high.


----------

